# "mark this forum read" should take you back to list of forums?



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Suggestion: Take me back up to the list of forums,
after I click on "mark this form read".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry, RJS, but thats the way VB does the mark forum as read, the only way to get around this would be with a hack, if one is even available for that.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am looking into that right now.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, I just hacked the script. When you mark forum as read it should take you back to the main listing.

However, I recommend reading all the forums first and then clicking "Mark all forums read" at the bottom of the main forum page. It seems that the cookies aren't big enough to remember each individual forum that you have read in one session.

Using the Mark all forums read link puts everything into one cookie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Cool, thanks Chris!


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, very cool. Thanks!


----------

